# Rumor



## pjc845 (Jun 9, 2002)

I heard a rumor that discussions underway with the Chicago Bulls to ship Odom + #8 or #12 for #2 (Jay Williams).


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Old news, and it's not happening.

Baylor has already said that the asking price(Odom and a pick) is way too high to move into the Top 2 picks of this draft.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

I agree with RD. Odom and either the 8th or 12th are better than Jason Williams will be. If I were the Clippers I wouldn't even be intrested. Jason is a good player, but not a good distributor (he didn't even play point last year). Odom could average more assists than Jay and the Clips need an assist man if they have to give up LO.


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

Odom is a better point forward than JW is a point guard. Id take Odom over Jay anyday.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I heard that too, but it won't happen. Jerry Krause has his fat behind hooked on Jay williams. Unless he gets a guard like Baron Davis, he's not giving up the #2 pick.:no:


----------

